

How Shaw Cable dicked us out of bandwidth - alexknight
http://alexknight.net/blog/2011/2/2/how-shaw-cable-dicked-us-out-of-bandwidth.html

======
pavel_lishin
This was a really long way to say "bandwidth limits are horse-shit", with an
additional aside that explains that pricing schemes aren't very sensible, and
you can get better deals by choosing the non-intuitive option.

